# Dubai for IT roles



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

Hi there,

I have been approached by a company. They're telling that they can offer me 30-35k AED per month salary.

I am a single person in my mid 20s, I do like the nightlife aspect of cities; and prefer not to spend time at home alone on weekends.

I'm aware that I can easily earn similar money in the US after tax (such as Austin, TX). That's why I don't really like this offer, but the recruiter is insisting that it will provide me really comfortable lifestyle.:juggle:

I also know Dubai is a place where the "salary" depends on your passport. For that purpose I do have an Australian passport; but I am not in a managerial position (although it's something that I'm aiming to be)

So here are my questions:

1) Is Dubai really worth it in my case?

2) Career wise, is there a growth? Like would it be easier for me to get promoted in Dubai than the west/US?

3) Is the market "hot" there, what I mean by that is; when I do the move, can I easily find another job paying me higher salary? Or they rather bring a new expat for new roles in another company?

4) This is really subjective, but some people do say, nightlife, partying etc. is really good in Dubai; and some people say its terrible due to Islamic laws. I honestly don't know what to expect. How does it compare to the west?

Also would appreciate if you have any other comments/suggestions.


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

spark92 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I have been approached by a company. They're telling that they can offer me 30-35k AED per month salary.
> 
> ...


I can’t really give you a lengthy answer right now but it might be helpful if you give more detail about what the role is and what you can offer over and above the huge number of people from around the world chasing IT roles here. It also might be worth you spending some time looking through the sticky threads which will answer many of your questions. 

Don’t believe anything about ‘offers’ until you actually get a formal offer from the company concerned. As for the passport comment you won’t get a higher offer simply because you have an Australian passport. 

Being blunt many people in your age group come here for the social life or nightlife and go home broke or in huge debt.


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

UKMS said:


> I can’t really give you a lengthy answer right now but it might be helpful if you give more detail about what the role is and what you can offer over and above the huge number of people from around the world chasing IT roles here. It also might be worth you spending some time looking through the sticky threads which will answer many of your questions.
> 
> Don’t believe anything about ‘offers’ until you actually get a formal offer from the company concerned. As for the passport comment you won’t get a higher offer simply because you have an Australian passport.
> 
> Being blunt many people in your age group come here for the social life or nightlife and go home broke or in huge debt.


It's a Lead software engineer position. I do have around 5 years of work experience and master's degree.

I did look at the sticky thread but it's mostly about whether x salary is good for y role. I am not asking whether this salary is good or bad. I'm asking whether i should go ahead with Dubai and it will provide me a better lifestyle than the US?


----------



## Kostik3000 (Jul 10, 2017)

spark92 said:


> It's a Lead software engineer position. I do have around 5 years of work experience and master's degree.
> 
> I did look at the sticky thread but it's mostly about whether x salary is good for y role. I am not asking whether this salary is good or bad. I'm asking whether i should go ahead with Dubai and it will provide me a better lifestyle than the US?


Best way to know this is to come to Dubai for a week and see lifestyle yourself. Saying this, I've been to Dubai more than 10 times before relocating here, I knew what I was getting into but still after moving here I found it much worse than I was even anticipating. Going back pretty soon.

As for IT scene, it's the worst I've even seen, to be honest. Most people are very incompetent with what they have been tasked to do.


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

spark92 said:


> It's a Lead software engineer position. I do have around 5 years of work experience and master's degree.
> 
> I did look at the sticky thread but it's mostly about whether x salary is good for y role. I am not asking whether this salary is good or bad. I'm asking whether i should go ahead with Dubai and it will provide me a better lifestyle than the US?


I can’t comment on whether the same money would get you a better lifestyle than Texas, maybe a US poster can help. 

The salary you’ve been quoted is not earth shattering considering that it sounds like you want to party, by the time you pay for accommodation, transport, food, nightlife etc you wont have a lot left but I’m sure you’ll live. Somewhat depends on what sort of accommodation you want. 

Regarding changing jobs it’s not the ideal place to be jumping around but if you did want to change then being here is better than applying from outside the country but you will be competing with many others who are also here. Whether you can earn more depends entirely on you and whether you are worth it. Bear in mind in IT you’ll be competing with guys and girls from parts of the world where they will be happy to earn a lot less than you. 

Regarding nightlife if you are sensible, respectful and happy to contain your enjoyment to bars, hotels, clubs etc and not out on the street then you should be fine. I’m sure others will give you a deeper insight  

Worth visiting here and see the place for yourself !


----------



## MrChoco4U (May 2, 2018)

I visited UAE a few times before, and is currently in the process of moving there next month. I can speak to some of your questions. Note, I myself is in the IT industry( particularly Cyber Security) with similar background to you 5 years exp with a masters. I live in DC. Also all my answers are subjective. 

So here are my questions:




2) Career wise, is there a growth? Like would it be easier for me to get promoted in Dubai than the west/US?
Lot of opportunities but depend on your own case. 



3) Is the market "hot" there, what I mean by that is; when I do the move, can I easily find another job paying me higher salary? Or they rather bring a new expat for new roles in another company?
Market is definitely hot. There are a lot of IT opportunities out there for IT. In comparison with USA, I would say USA is still the leading market with places like Silcon Valley, DC and even Austin.

However, one thing to keep in mind, uncle Sam takes 40% of our paycheck, as oppose to "almost" 0. Health insurance is also MUCH cheaper in UAE too. 


4) This is really subjective, but some people do say, nightlife, partying etc. is really good in Dubai; and some people say its terrible due to Islamic laws. I honestly don't know what to expect. How does it compare to the west?

Nightlife wise, Dubai remind me of Vegas without the casinos. There are an influx of girls/ guys out to have fun. Alochol is comparatively expensive like in major US cities. Pool parties are quite fun pending the right group of people. I would say definitely not dive bars/ college bars. Definitely more a lounge and mega club type of feeling.Also helps you got plenty of cabin crew girls 


Is Dubai really worth it in my case? 

Ultimately, it's up to you. In USA, I live a comfortable life, but I wanted something new and an unique experience.Your package is decent but not high high so you would need to consider the taxes in the USA vs your own cost of living in UAE and see if its worth it.


----------



## tAALz (Apr 9, 2012)

Ok I'm just stopping at your first question. 35k salary with just 5 years experience. I know people who are working at 20k with 10+ years experience. And I'm a senior UI/UX designer with over 14 years experience, and I'm unable to find a job. 30-35k is a very handsome salary here because you get all in hand cash especially when you are single. Nightlife depends on your taste and spending. You can go to fine bar at Burj Al Arab and can even spend your entire month's salary on buying just 1 bottle of Champaign (costing AED33,000)  It's up to you how you want to spend.


----------



## desert2desert (Aug 23, 2017)

Being an Australian, you might expect a better pay hike and promotion in Dubai. IT is a booming segment in Dubai, so it will not affect your aspirations of changing company. 

However, note that Dubai is nowhere developed in IT as the U.S. 

35k is a great salary to look upon in Dubai. And you can enjoy the wonderful nightlife. Here too, remember that you won't find that much of activities in Dubai as in Australia or the U.S. But there is enough for fun.


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

I will anygiven day anytime move to US over Dubai/UAE, without any doubt in mind, if I am in IT. List of cannot do it here is too long.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

himsrj said:


> List of cannot do it here is too long.


Go on then - give us the Top 10 things on your list.


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

twowheelsgood said:


> himsrj said:
> 
> 
> > List of cannot do it here is too long.
> ...


It's cannot do in dubai/UAE list which can be done in US for IT ppl.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

himsrj said:


> It's cannot do in dubai/UAE list which can be done in US for IT ppl.


So, list them - the first 10 on your list. Its not a difficult question. You're claiming you think there is a big long list and all I asking is what is on it ?

What can IT people do in the US that they cannot do here ?


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

twowheelsgood said:


> So, list them - the first 10 on your list. Its not a difficult question. You're claiming you think there is a big long list and all I asking is what is on it ?
> 
> What can IT people do in the US that they cannot do here ?


They can't buy a pork sausage egg McMuffin in the UAE.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

XDoodle****** said:


> They can't buy a pork sausage egg McMuffin in the UAE.


That's kind of what I'm expecting - mostly lifestyle issues and zero to do with IT as such. Nothing wrong with that though - I like an Egg McMuffin with pork but I doubt I'd choose one place with no taxes over another with high taxes over any McDonalds product.


----------



## rollodxb (May 6, 2018)

spark92 said:


> It's a Lead software engineer position. I do have around 5 years of work experience and master's degree.
> 
> I did look at the sticky thread but it's mostly about whether x salary is good for y role. I am not asking whether this salary is good or bad. I'm asking whether i should go ahead with Dubai and it will provide me a better lifestyle than the US?



from what I know and have heard from others, software industry is not quite big here as most of the work is sent offshore to India, Pak etc. So changing jobs maybe will not be very easy.


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

MrChoco4U said:


> I visited UAE a few times before, and is currently in the process of moving there next month. I can speak to some of your questions. Note, I myself is in the IT industry( particularly Cyber Security) with similar background to you 5 years exp with a masters. I live in DC. Also all my answers are subjective.
> 
> So here are my questions:
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for the response. This has helped me a lot. If you don't mind sharing, could you please tell me what your disposable salary (after tax) is in the US and how much you would be earning in the UAE?

I am also aware of the income tax in the US; but this is my thinking process. I believe I can easily find jobs in TX or FL where I can get around $130-140k per annum; which would make $8-8.5k USD per month after tax; and this money is similar to the bracket that they have given me for the UAE job.

Also this is my understanding, health insurance is almost always provided by tech companies; so for both UAE and US I thought I won't be paying anything for the healthcare as I'd be using company's free private health insurance?

From what it seems, if I can earn comparably similar amount in the US in a cheap(or mid) city as opposed to the UAE; it's a lot better to move to the US.


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

desert2desert said:


> Being an Australian, you might expect a better pay hike and promotion in Dubai. IT is a booming segment in Dubai, so it will not affect your aspirations of changing company.
> 
> However, note that Dubai is nowhere developed in IT as the U.S.
> 
> 35k is a great salary to look upon in Dubai. And you can enjoy the wonderful nightlife. Here too, remember that you won't find that much of activities in Dubai as in Australia or the U.S. But there is enough for fun.


Thanks for the response.

Personally I don't really care what Dubai can offer in terms of "activities", since they are generous with annual leaves (in my case they offered 25 days) I'd be happy to travel around instead of looking for activities around.

For the salary, I always thought if recruiters headhunted me on LinkedIn they'd offer me more. Do you think if I apply for jobs directly I can get offers around 35k+housing or 45k base salary + no benefits?


----------

